#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Медитации с ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо в Москве

## Шерап

17 августа (сб) - лама Йонтен Гиалтсо проведет медитацию Шаматха в йога-центре "Шамбала" (ул. Марксистская, д.9). Начало занятий в 18-00. Стоимость участия 300 руб.

18 августа (вс) - лама Йонтен Гиалтсо проведет медитации в дхарма-центре "Джонангпа" (ул. Окружной проезд, д.16). Начало занятий в 18-00. Стоимость участия 200 руб.

----------

